# calicrate bander



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Has anyone on this forum used a calicrate bander to remove horns. I have one goat out of the five that has horns despite them being cauterized as a day old kid. He is the smallest but he likes to ram the other goats making their scurs bleed. He also acted aggressively towards my wife during feed time. Tonya has being feeding for me due to a broke elbow. I have put him on the ground before to subdue him and teach him some manners but I am grounded for a couple of months. Tim in NC


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

This seems like a good idea. I have read on other lists about using bands on large scurs/horns. They said to file some type of notch down low to keep the band where you want it. I have a 9 mo. buck I am looking to use a calicrate bander on. His horns (though burned) have grown to about 3 inches. Might be a good idea to try this on the horns when I get him done.
Anybody try this?
aurora1957
NE MD


----------

